# True Love Between Man and Dog



## catbehaviors (Jan 31, 2011)

I was inspired to write this poem while riding through a graveyard.  I hope you enjoy it. 

I’m about to tell you a tale of a dog and his master,
It’s a story of love forever after.
The little dog’s master grew old and passed away,
He left his dog to live with his family.
His sister loved the dog, that was true,
But he couldn’t be replaced in the eyes of Old Blue.
There was always a wistful look in Blue’s eyes,
He missed the man who cared for him all those years.
The dog became older and grew gray hairs,
One day he wasn’t waiting at the bottom of the stairs.
Everyone looked around the house,
But Blue was nowhere to found.
Spreading their search to the streets and lanes,
They found Old Blue by his master’s grave.
He was finally sleeping at the feet he loved,
Chasing coons for eternity.


----------



## The Blue Pencil (Feb 1, 2011)

This is such a touching poem. You really addressed this sensitive subject beautifully. 
I do think that you should add a bit more detail about the dog's sadness after the passing of the man. Also you might want to further stress the point that the man and dog were together in the afterlife.


----------



## shadows (Feb 3, 2011)

I always loved the story of Greyfriars Bobby.  Long time since I read it again and your poem reminded me I should do so again.

Your rhyme scheme is a bit random - some couplets rhyme while other don't (at least not to my British accent) and your syllable count is off.  Matching syllable count in the couplets helps the rhythm.


----------



## Farleyv (Feb 3, 2011)

As with the kitten poem by Mike, I can really see this in my mind.  Your descriptions are real and so is the situation.  Hand me down animals who never really recover from loss that they don't understand.  Very touching.


----------

